# Tank Mates



## jackdrakethehorse (Jan 1, 2014)

What are some options for tank mates in a 40 gallon? Would Clown Loaches and a Peacock Eel work with Jack Dempseys? Or what is another option for a Cichlid in this size tank?

Demensions are 30 x 12 x 24


----------



## jackdrakethehorse (Jan 1, 2014)

Please?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Most definitely not Jack Dempseys, They will get way to big for a tank that size. Clown loaches also grow close to a foot long and they prefer to be in groups of 5 plus. A peacock eel may work. I had one with my cichlids but they picked on him and I had to move him to his own tank. In a tank that size I would look into Tanganyikan. Maybe some shell dwellers and a pair of the smaller Julies. Check out the 20 gallon long cookie cutter if you haven't, Same foot print. Maybe you could even do a colony of Brichardi. Those are awesome fish In my opinion. Here's the link to the cookie cutters http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_20g.php


----------



## jackdrakethehorse (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you so much I will look into that for sure!


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I actually just stumbled across your other thread and saw DJ gave the same advice.


----------

